# women is this normal?



## jamessutton (Jul 31, 2016)

men can answer as well, i have a huge facesitting fetish....and i cant shake it???

its like an addiction. but i prefer to have my face sat on while the girl is wearing jeans!! 

sat with her backside, covering my face. and knees bent with my face between her thighs.... and shes sat with the back, of her feet flat down 

is this normal behaviour?? i ask my wife to do this everyday...she found it weird at first, now its just a normal thing, we always do it clothed, has any other women experienced this facesitting??


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

I can't say I've known any men who were into it, but there's a song about it, so it can't be that weird.

I'm active in the kink community, and I can tell you there are things out there that are a LOT weirder. Trust me.

Listen, your wife is happy to indulge you on this--it might not do anything for her, but she clearly wants you to be happy. That means she loves you and accepts you for all of you. She's not rejecting you for your kink. So don't worry about it, and be happy that you have someone in your life who makes it possible for you to indulge your kink.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

I'm a guy.
What's the big deal? That's the stuff married couples are SUPPOSED to do!

"Honey, you want me to dress up in a monkey suit and shove bananas up my asss? "No problem, if it turns you on, buy some green bananas and meet me the bedroom."


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

If I sat on my W's face she would probably die lol


----------



## Herschel (Mar 27, 2016)

No, it's not normal. It's not normal at all. But who cares, get your sit on!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

jamessutton said:


> ...is this normal behaviour?? i ask my wife to do this everyday...she found it weird at first, now its just a normal thing...


If you do this in the privacy of your own home, then you have nothing to be concerned about.

However if you have such a compulsion to do this all the time, even during normal daily activities. The DMV may require your car to have a rear view camera installed.

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## ym96 (Feb 2, 2016)

If your wife is okay with it, then I don't see the problem.

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

jamessutton said:


> men can answer as well, i have a huge facesitting fetish....and i cant shake it???
> 
> its like an addiction. but i prefer to have my face sat on while the girl is wearing jeans!!
> 
> ...


Who determines what is 'normal'?
It's not a matter of what others do, but what you and your wife do....what's normal for you....is normal. 

Like her to ride your face, and play her like a harmonica? That's your normal. Go for it, if she's into it. 
Are there other couples into that? 
Sure.
A lot?
Maybe. Maybe not. 
Who cares. If it works for you, and her....that's what matters.....


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Are you married?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

EleGirl said:


> Are you married?


Sorry to break your heart, but yes :wink2:


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Anyone else ever wonder whether some of these fetish threads get posted because part of the fetish is telling a bunch of complete strangers about your fetish?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

GTdad said:


> Anyone else ever wonder whether some of these fetish threads get posted because part of the fetish is telling a bunch of complete strangers about your fetish?


A fetish within a fetish? It's like Inception!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

jamessutton said:


> its like an addiction. but i prefer to have my face sat on while the girl is wearing jeans!!
> 
> sat with her backside, covering my face. and knees bent with my face between her thighs.... and shes sat with the back, of her feet flat down


What would be really really cool for you is that if reincarnation is real, you come back as the saddle on a mechanical bull in a north Dallas night club.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Totally normal ... well, except for the jeans. It's much better without the jeans. Try it!


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

EleGirl said:


> Are you married?





EllisRedding said:


> Sorry to break your heart, but yes :wink2:


For the record @EllisRedding I can see that Ele visited the OP's profile page and there is no indication there of marital status. Given the fact that @jamessutton chose to "hide" that part of his profile from the public, I do find it rather problematic for Ele to call him out on that aspect of his profile right after his very first post. 

Perhaps he just got divorced or is separated and that is causing him a great deal of shame and he is not ready to publicly announce his status at this moment. Then for a moderator to call attention to that may be rather frustrating to the OP.
@jamessutton I don't think Ele meant any harm by asking if you are married, as I think she was trying to be compassionate and just gather information so that she can help you.

But @EllisRedding I really like the way you defused that one with a good joke! I had not had a good laugh like that in a very good while as my own jokes rarely cheer me up!

Thanks,
Badsanta


----------



## Yosemite (Aug 23, 2016)

Watch out for rug burn. 

Skin is only so durable.


----------



## jamessutton (Jul 31, 2016)

and that folks, is me and my wife everyda..... also yes i do want to share my fetish, but also wanted to know if it was strange


----------



## vel (Aug 27, 2016)

Oh my god I read it as facesh*tting for the longest 30 seconds. So glad it's sitting. Sitting is great.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

vel said:


> Oh my god I read it as facesh*tting for the longest 30 seconds. So glad it's sitting. Sitting is great.


You were thinking about the dirty sanchez


----------

